# Eureka Zenith 65E vs Club-E



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Wow, a special new forum for my question, thanks!









I know the Zenith range is pretty new but it doesn't seem many people have opted for the Club-E. Obviously Bellabarista are doing the killer deal on the 65E, but I could pick up a Club-E for £411 delivered from elektros.it (hopefully no issue there?).

Clearly the burrs a couple of mm smaller, and it think the unit it marginally smaller overall (?), but will the grinds coming out of both these be significantly different? I am really punching above my weight at the £500 mark so am wondering if the additional investment over the Club-E (and the Mignon for that matter) is worth it.

Pairing with Mcal FWIW.

Many thanks!

Harry


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Harry, yes, a big difference

http://expobar.co.uk/Zenith_Club_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Are those the current units though? It's a 2010 document. The Club-E is doserless.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The club E is no where near as good, the motor is only 280W vs 500W, it has smaller burrs (60 vs 65) and weighs 2kg less. It's a lot less grinder and the one your considering comes with the ridiculously massive hopper, the small hopper looks to be an extra 25 eros, making your saving only about £66.

If saving £66 to get a much lesser grinder from a company in Italy, where if you get a problem, returns may well not be as easy.....go ahead. If you want to spend £70 more get the Zenith 65E in the UK. Remember this is not a grinder your going to have 2-3 years, it's going to be with you a lot longer than that. In 10 years time, that extra £70 for the much better grinder is going to seem meaningless.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

In addition to DavecUK's well-made comments, there's also a 2 year warranty from Bella Barista and the warranty is with them in England, not the manufacturer in Italy. The feedback from other forum members I've read about BB agrees with my experiences whether talking about large and expensive items or small and of little cost.

Rod


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Dave and Rod. I think the case has been made for the 65E! The extended warranty and hopper arguments certainly make the difference worth while, particularly over the long term.

Many thanks, I think I know what I need to do on Tuesday morning!


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Good choice Hazza - dfk41 demo'd his for me last Tuesday and it reinforced for me that that 65E 'is the one', not to mention that DavecUK did a review on it and as a result of his own review decided to get his own!

Claudette told me there are 8 grinders that came in (all with the bigger hopper) and she's awaiting the replacement short hoppers, by Tuesday that'll be about a week so hopefully it won't be much longer. My 65E is in black and is the 4th of the 8. I'm not sure I've heard of anyone with a bigger number than 4 so maybe you'll get yours from the same batch.

Rod


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Awesome









Thanks Rod.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd call Bella Batista . I think they may be able to get stuff not listed on the website . Worth a try


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a long shot but would it be possible to add 65mm burrs to the Club-E grinder?

I was able the get one nealy new for 265€ (around 190pound).

The space is there but I don't know if the screw holes on the burr carriers are the same.

I remember similar swaps done to Mazzer grinders.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Scarlett said:


> I'd call Bella Batista . I think they may be able to get stuff not listed on the website . Worth a try


Bella Batista? Wasn't that the president of Cuba before the revolution? Love autocorrect.


----------



## Fenando9 (Feb 23, 2016)

i would go to E65 Zenith

But both are great grinders though


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

martinierius said:


> It's a long shot but would it be possible to add 65mm burrs to the Club-E grinder?
> 
> I was able the get one nealy new for 265€ (around 190pound).
> 
> ...


No, and even if you could you would almost certainly overstress the much lower powered motor.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

The Club E is rated at 5.5kg/hr and the Zenith at 10 kg/hr and that is why the Zenith has a more powerful motor. In relation to its output the Zenith is no more powerful than the Club E.

The Zenith has the more aggressive burrs meaning that the bean travels faster through them than in the Club. Why does that make the Zenith a more desirable grinder if you do not need 10kg/hr capacity. The received wisdom on the forum is that slower is better.

How do the respective build qualities compare.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Not sure it's quite as simple as that - though I'm not the best qualified to explain. But the Zenith 65E takes approximately 10" to grind an 18g dose of an "average" roast bean. Lighter roasts and certain beans need a tighter grind and I imagine some lesser grinders could stall. I've never stalled my 65E. Slower rotational speeds are apparently desirable due to reduced temperature etc, and the combination of bigger diameter burrs and low speeds means you need torque in spades - it's not about kg/h.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

You are right - in a domestic application it should not be about kg/h. If as you say the Zenith takes 10" to grind 18g, then the Club will take around twice as long. That is why the Zenith needs a more powerful motor - nothing to do with it being better due to having a greater reserve or whatever.

Unfortunately, the Bella Barista write-up on the Zenith 65 is full of confused and confusing nonsense about motor power leading the reader to conclude that bigger is better. This then gets repeated and becomes the accepted wisdom.

The Zenith may well be the better grinder in terms of grind quality, but it will not be because it has a more powerful motor? If a user does not need the greater throughput, why wouldn't the cheaper Club be as good? Geometry of the burrs may well play a role, but what about build quality - do Eureka see the Club as a cheaper, nastier grinder built to a lower spec, or do they see it as a smaller stable mate of the Zenith built to the same quality?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nikko said:


> Unfortunately, the Bella Barista write-up on the Zenith 65 is full of confused and confusing nonsense about motor power leading the reader to conclude that bigger is better. This then gets repeated and becomes the accepted wisdom.


Yeeeessss


----------

